# intresting chart that shows Rand to US..



## carl2591 (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=ZAR&view=10Y

this charts show the rand to US dollar over a 10yr period.. 

it amazing to see the 12 -1  in 2002 or the recent 11 -1 in oct/nov 2009.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, of course that's when I purchased, in '02, LOL.  Interesting and thanks for sharing.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I wonder how the dollar will do against the Rand this year.

elaine


----------



## Scott Riddle (Jul 24, 2010)

carl2591 said:


> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=ZAR&view=10Y
> 
> this charts show the rand to US dollar over a 10yr period..
> 
> it amazing to see the 12 -1  in 2002 or the recent 11 -1 in oct/nov 2009.



Aaahh, the good old days. If our government would quit writing check for the they do not have we may see those days again. I still believe we have the best game in town as long as you don't own a SA that has special assessments. 12 years, 2000 clients and booking 2012 ;0)

Dikhololo
Scott Riddle


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 25, 2010)

have to agree on that for sure.. I am pleased with trades of my two SA units and the low, depending on Rand, cost every year I like them even more.  I have been batting the idea of wyndham points as they are so low cost on ebay, tug, red week etc but every time i read the wyndham forum i get reminded why I am not buying them.

seem they like to nickle, er dime and dollar you to death.  

and scott thanks for you efforts with DIK to keep management in place.. I fear  bulldog his and lackeys are not far behind so keeping an eye out is good.


----------

